# Shipment Company wanted



## travel2 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi guys,

I urgently need to make a small shipment from Pretoria to Germany.

Can anyone recommend me a good and not too expensive shipment company ?

Thanks

Henry

contactMe2 at web.de


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I used Biddulphs to move my stuff - but I can't say whether they were cheap or not. Their packing was ok but they could have done better.


----------

